
Show HN: Cheaper alternative to Heroku starting at $1.55/month - opscaptain
https://www.opscaptain.com/
======
opscaptain
It is not in doubt that application packaging and deployment could easily get
complicated and there is no denying the fact that Platform as a Service has
fulfilled so many business needs. The pioneers of PaaS is Heroku and now we
have the likes of Google App Engine and NodeChef. Today, there is increasing
number of developers looking for cheaper alternatives and OpsCaptain fulfils
this need. For just $1.55/month, you can easily deploy your apps. Hope you
will like OpsCaptain.

[https://www.heroku.com/](https://www.heroku.com/)
[https://cloud.google.com/appengine/](https://cloud.google.com/appengine/)
[https://nodechef.com/](https://nodechef.com/)

